# Samsung PX2370



## paroh (Oct 12, 2010)

First post in this section
I like to purchase Samsung PX2370. Can u please tell from where i can purchase this monitor in delhi?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nobody is gona comment on that. Coz few months ago i have requestd
guys on px2370 or monitor tv combo but no one replyd. And i dnt know why ?


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

paroh said:


> First post in this section
> I like to purchase Samsung PX2370. Can u please tell from where i can purchase this monitor in delhi?


Check out at SMC. If not, then order them.



a2mn2002 said:


> guys on px2370 or monitor tv combo but no one replyd. And i dnt know why ?


do you need TV functionality? But PX2370 is a great monitor. I have a TV to work as a TV.


----------



## paroh (Oct 13, 2010)

@ico any contact info and phone number of SMC??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to SMC International.


----------



## paroh (Oct 14, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> Welcome to SMC International.



Thanks for the details


----------



## paroh (Oct 16, 2010)

Finally purchased dell u2311H


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 16, 2010)

ico said:


> Check out at SMC. If not, then order them.
> 
> 
> do you need TV functionality? But PX2370 is a great monitor. I have a TV to work as a TV.



yes bro i wana tv in my lcd, i dnt wana buy seprate tv . For that combo , is px2370 ok ?
Or shuld i buy a simple lcd & extrnal tv tuner kard.?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 16, 2010)

ico said:


> Check out at SMC. If not, then order them.
> 
> 
> do you need TV functionality? But PX2370 is a great monitor. I have a TV to work as a TV.




yes bro i wana tv in my lcd, i dnt wana buy seprate tv . For that combo , is px2370 ok ?
Or shuld i buy a simple lcd & extrnal tv tuner kard.?


----------

